# Muzzle Brake ???



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I've seen a few of the bolt on brakes but never actually owned one myself. Based on what I've heard there are some mixed reviews on them. Some of them clamp around the front sight (usually made for military type firearms) although cheaply made they tend to stay in place and redirect some gas reducing recoil and increasing decible level to shooter and anyone else on the range. Then there is the type that uses an allen wrench to clamp the brake in place using a series of bolts. I've heard stories of those models scratching up the barrel when they move being clamped in place. I've also heard stories of them coming loose after a few shots. The biggest complaint I've heard with clamp on style brakes is that the crown of your muzzle is not centered in the bore of the brake which results in uneven gas pressure and possibly bullet yaw which means your accuracy will suffer. For the price of the clamp on models that use allen wrenches you can buy a regular brake and not have all the problems that the clamp on model could give you. The ones made for mil surplus rifles are only about $10 so it isn't much of an investment to try one. The clamp on ones I've seen are $75-100 shipped.


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

you dont want any kind of bolt on brake. if you want it to stay put, and not affect accuracy, threaded on is the only way to go. as the owner of a few muzzle brakes, i wouldnt put one on a hunting rifle either, 1 shot without hearing protection will put a hurting on your ears!!!!!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

lefty o said:


> you dont want any kind of bolt on brake. if you want it to stay put, and not affect accuracy, threaded on is the only way to go. as the owner of a few muzzle brakes, i wouldnt put one on a hunting rifle either, 1 shot without hearing protection will put a hurting on your ears!!!!!!


x2.....1 shot out of my 7mm mag. with muzzle brake made my ears ring for days. That and the increased muzzle blast will lead to the yips......guaranteed.

Don't know If I'd want to bolt anything to the end of my rifle either. That would have to affect accuracy. See...Browning BOSS.


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

A better option might be reduced recoil loads, Remington makes quite a few of them if you don;t reload. Also for the price of having a brake done right you could buy a Savage or Stevens in .243 or similar, would make a great gun for a young hunter.

peace.
unloaded


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*brakes*

take it to a qualifed gun smith and have one put on it you wont be sorry


----------



## A_W (Apr 6, 2009)

Try a Sims Limbsaver Recoil Pad for 30-40 bucks before you go with a muzzle brake... I put a Sims recoil pad on my .300 WSM and now my .30-06 kicks harder than it does. 

You could also take your son shooting on a regular basis. A 300 Win Mag does hurt like heck...the first time. Spend the $$$ you would on a muzzle brake on ammo and have him shoot in real life hunting scenarios (prone in the field, etc) and I bet by the 3rd trip out he won't even notice the recoil.


----------



## runnerguy (Apr 6, 2006)

I had a friend that made them and I had a few on some of my extreme long range varmint rigs and to get the most out of the muzzle break they have to be really tight tollerance and the bolt on models will not have that .If you really want a muzzle break get it done professionally by a good gunsmith/machinest .


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

unloaded said:


> A better option might be reduced recoil loads, Remington makes quite a few of them if you don;t reload. Also for the price of having a brake done right you could buy a Savage or Stevens in .243 or similar, would make a great gun for a young hunter.
> 
> peace.
> unloaded


Plus a .243 is all you will need for an antelope.


----------



## FAL guy (Oct 17, 2009)

Some people call them bolt on muzzle brakes. As a manager at a full service gun range, i call them shoot off muzzle brakes. We find them down range all the time.


----------



## PSE-4ME (Feb 10, 2010)

Sims Limbsaver Recoil Pad -- For sure, best and cheapest way to tame the 300mag..


----------



## HCON3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sims Limbsaver slip on pad! I put one on my Remington 600 243 and took almost all the kick out of that wooden stock. Try it before going with the muzzel brake my son can now shoot the Remington 600 without flinching.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the input  I agree that the 243 is plenty and if I were the one shooting then I would use it instead but he saved his money last yr when Thompson came out with the Icon and he wanted a 300 win. and now he has the opprotunity to use it and he is determined to. He can and has shot it well with 3 shot 1'' groups at a 100 yds. I will try the limbsaver pad first I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

also one thing to think about is that he might not even notice the recoil with all of the excitement of the hunt. most of the time i dont even feel the recoil of my shotgun or rifle. i do have a .243 and love it tho, the last hunt the previous owner took it on was a antalope hunt out west


----------



## DaJester (Jan 9, 2009)

I wouldn't add any bolt on type brakes. I would pursue a recoil pad first but if you decide on a muzzle brake seek out a reputable gunsmith to perform the work. Muzzle brakes do work, my father had a Browning A-Bolt in .300 Win MAG with the BOSS system. The recoil was less then a .22, it was amazing! Remember to allow time at the range to test different ammo for your best results...

good luck...


----------



## mach x (Dec 27, 2006)

Last year my 10 year old son used my 7STW with a factory break. Recoil with out break is just under that of a .338 win mag. with no problems. I looked into getting him a good quality youth rifle for this deer season. After figuring cost of rifle, scope, rings & bases, new reloading dies and everything that goes with it, I just decided to have a gunsmith install a custom threaded KDF break on a Rem 700 30-06(gun I needed but have never shot in 5 years) and a new youth stock. Recoil is just over a 22 mag now. Best thing is he can use the break on the range for practice, remove it, install the threaded protection ring and hunt with it. Rifle groups the same either on or off. Price for break and youth stock was right at $250. Now when he out grows the youth stock the original one will be install.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

If you want the BEST BRAKE EVER MADE. Then call my bud Jered Joplin at American Precision arms. He has 2 models ones called the LB (Little Bast&rd) and FB (Fat Bast&rd). The LB will tame cartridges us to 300 Ultra Mag and the Fat ******* will tame anything (mostly 338 Lapua). Ive got the FB on my custom 7mm-300wsm and im shooting a 180gr Berger at 3000fps. I can spot my own shots. They get those names because thats whay people call them on the range because the blast is insane! But there no recoil. He desinged them like a brake but also like how a suppressor rids the gas away as well. Very very effective. Alot of well known smiths are using his brakes on builds as well. His work ranks among the best in the worlds and all the work hes done for me has been unbelieveable. I prefer him over eveyone. Heres his FB brake on a .338 Lapua being shot by a 8yr old kid. Thats 300gr bullet at almost 3000fps:mg:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwg0kOrog-Y


Ive known Jered ever since he did my first build and I guarantee you wont be disappointed at all.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh btw he changed the name from Patriot Arms to American Precision arms last year. After building a company up serving people ultra accurate rifles. 8 other smiths amoung the nation decided to use Patriot Arms as their name as well. He didnt want people to get confused so he changed his name. Google his work under Patriot Arms and American Precision youll see hes had alot of work in magazines.


----------



## eddie_tobler (Jun 20, 2008)

Just load the gun down with 120gr Vmax and a light charge, at about 2750 fps.....plenty of killing for an antelope....

I have two guns I load for kids; .243 NEF loaded with 70gr X @ about 2800 fps, and a .223 Savage w/ 62gr X at about 2600 fps.....both guns are bad medicine on deer at 150 yds or less


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

A_W said:


> Try a Sims Limbsaver Recoil Pad for 30-40 bucks before you go with a muzzle brake... I put a Sims recoil pad on my .300 WSM and now my .30-06 kicks harder than it does.
> 
> You could also take your son shooting on a regular basis. A 300 Win Mag does hurt like heck...the first time. Spend the $$$ you would on a muzzle brake on ammo and have him shoot in real life hunting scenarios (prone in the field, etc) and I bet by the 3rd trip out he won't even notice the recoil.


x2. Made a BIG difference for me. You can also add a gel pad for his shoulder. Don't do the muzzle brake. The noise increase is ridiculous. Muzzle brakes are outlawed with some African outfitters because of the damage it does to their trackers.


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

I have to say 1 thing,

I own 3 Custom Rifles Made by Mark Bansner @ Bansner's Ultimate Rifle and all have muzzle brakes. If the Gunsmith knows how to make the Brakes than you wont have any problem. The only time I needed ear plugs while hunting was while sitting in a shooting house or anything with a roof. Other than that the blast comes out comes out in the shape of a triangle or like this the two lines being the shooter and the v being the way the blast goes at the shot 
-->

NJBB

http://www.bansnersrifle.com/other_services.html

scroll to bottom of page


----------



## beenjammin94 (Jun 27, 2009)

If you have any questions about muzzle breaks go to www.gunsandammomag.com go to the forum these guys are the goto people on anything firearms related. they swear by F.T.E. muzzle breaks.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Badger FTE brake is a more tactical style brake. Its a bigger "can" style at the end. I dont think it would look that well on a hunting rifle


----------



## unloaded (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is the Remington Managed Recoil offering. It would be worth trying and if it works out could be easily duplicated if you reload.
http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=158686

peace.
unloaded


----------



## burnout454 (Jun 9, 2010)

*I know this is not the classifieds but i have one of these.*

i have a 300 ultra 200 grain pill 3210 fps.I know recoil. I have my old brake for sale if you are interested it works and looks great.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry, but a brake is something that has to be fitted. Usually the threading is standard,but different contours of the barrel may make buying a used brake more costly than buying a new one. With that being the size of that 300 Winchester youve go laying next to it thats a BIG brake:mg:


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

How longs the barrel if your running a 200gr pill at 3200fps? Youve got to have a 30" tube on your gun. Im lucky to push my 300RUM at 3K with a 210gr berger with a 26" barrel


----------



## burnout454 (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually I was wrong. It the load data was 190smk 97gn H1000 215 m 3210fps 700police 26"Jewel trigger Leupold mk4 JP recoil eliminator and, other goodies.


----------



## burnout454 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it averages around a 100$ from scratch to install a brake. last time i had a bunch of stuff done at the same time. if it is done correctly your point of impact won,t change. with some kind of bolt on garbage I would be scared.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

lefty o said:


> you dont want any kind of bolt on brake. if you want it to stay put, and not affect accuracy, threaded on is the only way to go. as the owner of a few muzzle brakes, i wouldnt put one on a hunting rifle either, *1 shot without hearing protection will put a hurting on your ears!!!!!!*





pbuck said:


> x2.....1 shot out of my 7mm mag. *with muzzle brake made my ears ring for days*. That and the increased muzzle blast will lead to the yips......guaranteed.
> 
> Don't know If I'd want to bolt anything to the end of my rifle either. That would have to affect accuracy. See...Browning BOSS.


Please be advised as to my personal warning! As the others noted above, IF YOU VALUE YOUR HEARING DO NOT USE A MUZZLE BRAKE!

I own two 22-250's that had, note had, muzzle brakes on them. They have the screw type brake so that you can adjust the harmonics for more accuracy. The rifles came with WARNING tags cautioning the possible damage to hearing if using the muzzle brakes.
All was well and good at the range where I had my hearing protection on.
Then I went 'yote hunting with my son. Got one running at two hundred yards but it took four shots to get the proper lead on him!:mg:
After the kill I noticed a very high pitch squeal and could hardly hear my son talking at only five yards away. This lasted for three days!
I immediately swapped the ported muzzle brake for a non-ported muzzle compensator (it came with the rifle so I should have suspected something right then!).
I will NEVER use a muzzle brake again that is ported! :thumbs_do :darkbeer:


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

"The increase in muzzle blast with these devices can be literally deafening, even for shooters wearing hearing protection. The muzzle blast from a powerful muzzle brake equipped rifle is so loud that even with hearing protection the shooter risks suffering some permanent hearing damage after a few shots."
http://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzle_brakes.htm

"Recorded noise levels (on certified audiological instruments) at the muzzle of a magnum or high velocity rifle with a muzzle break [sic] normally exceed 160 decibels. Permanent ear damage occurs at 120 decibels. If you read the fine print on the finest set of ear plugs and ear muffs available, you will find the total noise reduction only between 22 and 31 decibels. This means that on a rifle with a muzzle brake, even if you are wearing hearing protection, you are suffering permanent damage."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muzzle_brake#cite_note-14

With the introduction of MUZZLE BRAKES and PORTING, the risks of hearing loss dramatically increases.
http://www.freehearingtest.com/hia_gunfirenoise.shtml


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> "The increase in muzzle blast with these devices can be literally deafening, even for shooters wearing hearing protection. The muzzle blast from a powerful muzzle brake equipped rifle is so loud that even with hearing protection the shooter risks suffering some permanent hearing damage after a few shots."
> http://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzle_brakes.htm
> 
> "Recorded noise levels (on certified audiological instruments) at the muzzle of a magnum or high velocity rifle with a muzzle break [sic] normally exceed 160 decibels. Permanent ear damage occurs at 120 decibels. If you read the fine print on the finest set of ear plugs and ear muffs available, you will find the total noise reduction only between 22 and 31 decibels. This means that on a rifle with a muzzle brake, even if you are wearing hearing protection, you are suffering permanent damage."
> ...


Thank you for proving my point! Great info here!!!


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

I use the 375 h&h casing necked down to 7mm. kicks like a mule never felt it in the eild once only at the range


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

most dont worry about hearing loss until its too late. im 39 and have tinnitus in both ears, heavy hearing loss in 1 ear, and moderate loss in the other. i will tell you it sucks, take care of your ears. if you choose to use muzzle brakes, use both plugs and muffs. even shooting rimfires can have a cumulative effect on your ears.


----------



## Nameless Hunter (Feb 10, 2007)

+1 on the Sims. A muzzle break would be my last choice. Using a Sims is a much better solution in IMO. 

You obviously already have a fine rifle but I've personally always leaned to heavy barrel rifles for high energy cartridges ... a pain to carry all day but much easier on the recoil.


----------



## Dale Holcomb (Apr 11, 2004)

A_W said:


> Try a Sims Limbsaver Recoil Pad for 30-40 bucks before you go with a muzzle brake... I put a Sims recoil pad on my .300 WSM and now my .30-06 kicks harder than it does.
> 
> You could also take your son shooting on a regular basis. A 300 Win Mag does hurt like heck...the first time. Spend the $$$ you would on a muzzle brake on ammo and have him shoot in real life hunting scenarios (prone in the field, etc) and I bet by the 3rd trip out he won't even notice the recoil.


My buddy had one (Sims Limbsaver Recoil Pad) put on by a gunsmith. Looks like it came with it on from the factory. He put it on his Sako .300 Win. I shot it once before the pad and really didn't want any part of that again. I had a Remington .300 Win that didn't kick at all in comparison. After the pad...that Sako was a dream to shoot. I could not believe a pad could make that much of a difference. Night and day.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

how old is your son?
if he's dead set on the 300WM, choose a 150g load that the rifle likes. put a sims on it if need be. use the managed recoil ammo if your rifle likes it.
if ya'll are shooting from the bench then the recoil will be less than comfortable but you are shooting a 300WM after all. get off of the bench, shoot it kneeling, sitting and standing with shooting sticks or bipod. your body will absorb/distrubute the recoil much more effectivley and the perceived amount of recoil force will be less.
my son is 15 and 140# and has a 300WM, shoots 150g full power loads, in his words "it's not bad at all". but i've never let him shoot it from the bench either and he's never shot anything heavier than 150s. 
and please don't use the bolt on brake, waste of money, i just replaced one with a screw on for a friend, on an AK not a hunting rifle.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

*Thanks*

We decided to take it to the best gunsmith around these parts and had him put a good brake on and also had him bed the action gonna shoot it this evening


----------



## Axis-slinger (Jan 7, 2010)

get the hornady reduced recoil ammo its a lighter load.


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

orarcher said:


> We decided to take it to the best gunsmith around these parts and had him put a good brake on and also had him bed the action gonna shoot it this evening


make sure you bring hearing protection with when you take that rifle hunting!


----------

